# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Hướng dẫn tạo chữ ký

## thietht

Để tạo ký trên diễn đàn , yêu cầu đầu tiên là các thành viên phải Đăng nhập. Sau khi đăng nhập thành công nhìn phía trên cùng bên phải hiển thị 


Bạn kích chuột vào *Thiết lập* màn hình hiển thị:


Bạn chọn phần *Sửa chữ ký* sẽ xuất hiện cho bạn khung soạn thảo chữ ký:


Sau khi soạn thảo nội dung chữ ký bạn kích vào 'Xem lại chữ ký ' nếu muốn kiểm tra lại nội dung chữ ký hoặc kích vào nút 'Lưu chữ ký' để lưu chữ ký lại.

----------


## hoacomay665

rất đơn giản, thao tác lại nhanh.

----------


## iopiop890

Loay hoay mãi cuối cùng cũng làm được rồi.

----------


## hoaban

Dễ dàng và nhanh chóng.

----------


## didaucom

Mod cho em hỏi sao em tạo chữ ký có link không được vậy ? đóng góp cho diễn đàn cũng phải cho member có quyền hạn 1 chút chứ các mod và admin ?
Mình không hề vi phạm gì, post bài không để link, mình chỉ để link trong chữ ký như quy định giờ cũng không cho. Đề nghị mod và admin cho mình câu trả lời nhé ?

----------


## thietht

> Mod cho em hỏi sao em tạo chữ ký có link không được vậy ? đóng góp cho diễn đàn cũng phải cho member có quyền hạn 1 chút chứ các mod và admin ?
> Mình không hề vi phạm gì, post bài không để link, mình chỉ để link trong chữ ký như quy định giờ cũng không cho. Đề nghị mod và admin cho mình câu trả lời nhé ?


Chào bạn !
Mình xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn. Bạn không tạo chữ ký có link nữa do diễn đàn đã thay đổi chính sách. 
Chỉ những thành viên có 1000 bài trở lên mới được đặt link trong chữ ký.
Bạn xem quy định của diễn đàn tại: Quy định của diễn đàn

----------


## didaucom

> Chào bạn !
> Mình xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn. Bạn không tạo chữ ký có link nữa do diễn đàn đã thay đổi chính sách. 
> Chỉ những thành viên có 1000 bài trở lên mới được đặt link trong chữ ký.
> Bạn xem quy định của diễn đàn tại: Quy định của diễn đàn


Chào mod và admin!

Mỗi người muốn tham gia vào diễn đàn đều có mong muốn riêng, viết bài đóng góp cho forum mà đặt 1 cái link chữ ký không cho. Trong khi đội ngũ SEOer của diễn đàn điển hình là mấy mod để link thì không sao.

Mình nghĩ nên thay đổi cái Policy của diễn đàn để mọi người còn thảo luận và chia sẻ. Forum có bài viết tốt, Member có 1 link quảng bá website cùng có lợi thì mới phát triển.
Thân!

----------


## love_victory

Chính sách mới ra của admin có vẻ căng quá nhỉ, 1000 bài sẽ giúp anh em làm việc tích cực để có kết quả tốt nhất

----------


## didaucom

Chính sách này hết muốn đóng góp luôn rồi. Mình tính thẳng nên nói thật. Thử vào analytics hoặc webmaster tool xem từ ngày policy đó launching thì nó sao nhé ?

----------


## nhomphuot

mình nghĩ là nên thay đổi, rút bớt số lượng bài xuống. Ví dụ như: 200 bài thì có thể được đặt link rồi :3

----------


## thietht

@love_victory, nhomphuot , didaucom: Diễn đàn thay đổi chính sách những thành viên có 300 bài trở lên mới được đặt link trong chữ ký.
Các bạn xem quy định của diễn đàn tại: Quy định của diễn đàn

----------


## trongphu89

@thietht : Sao mình thấy có người chỉ có 4 bài viết là được chèn chữ ký rồi, ví dụ như bạn @mynewocean

----------


## thietht

@ trongphu89: Do bạn mynewocean đã đặt chữ ký trước khi diễn đàn có quy đình về việc tạo chữ kỹ.

----------


## kakamod

đi link chữ ký thì seoer đi ở nhiều diễn đàn chứ có phải ở mỗi một diễn đàn như *didau.org* đâu mà admin yêu cầu cao thế?, 1000 bài mới đặt link thì quá nhiều, admin cứ nhân lên, mỗi seoer như mình muốn đi chữ ký du lich mien tay chẳng hạn một ngày phải post bài ở ít nhất 10 forum một ngày đi, và 10  forum này cũng yêu cầu 1000 post mới cho chữ ký suy ra bằng 10.000 bài post, trung bình một ngày post 3 bài/1 forum, thì một tháng là 900 bài, mười tháng 9000 post, vậy mỗi seoer phải mất hơn 11 tháng kể từ ngày tham gia mới post đủ 1000 post đó cho forum và mới được đặt chữ ký. Một con số quá bi đát.

----------


## admin

OK, Diễn đàn điều chỉnh xuống còn có đủ 200 bài viết là có thể đặt chữ ký trong diễn đàn.

----------

